# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  للأنسان ثلاث عيو ن !!

## لمعة

_للإنسان ثلاث عيون 
فهل تعرف أين هي العين الثالثة  ؟؟!!
__العيون من أعضاء الحس الهامة جدا ......فعدد العيون اللازمة للحيوان يعتمد على درجة حاجة الحيوان وأيضا على نمط حياته .....فهناك مثلا سمكة الكهوف المكسيكية التي تعيش في ظلام دامس ومن ثم فلا تحتاج للعيون.....
ومن أسرار الخلق فإن (الله سبحانه وتعالى)جعل لكل عضو فائدة محققة ،لذا لم يخلق (الله)كائنا ناقصا أو زائدا بأعضاء لا حاجة لها ،وبالنسبة للفقاريات ومنها الإنسان فإن (الله) خلقها بثلاث عيون؟؟؟
نعم ثلاث عيون ولا مجال للتعجب فهي إرادة (الله)....فالأسماك والبرمائيات والزواحف والطيور وحتى اللبائن بما فيها الإنسان تملك ثلاث عيون ونحن نجهل تماما مايخص العين الثالثة وقد يكون الكثير منا له العذر في عدم معرفة العين الثالثة ،فهذه العين عند الإنسان تقع في أعماق المخ وهي محاطة بعظام صلبة من كل الاتجاهات ،ولهذا فمن المتعذر رؤيتها وهي لا تسمى بالعين بل **بالغدة الصنوبرية**.
__وهذه العين السحرية صغيرة جدا ولا يزيد وزنها عند الإنسان عن 0.1 -0.2 جم وهي في الإنسان أصغر منها في التماسيح أو الأصناف العملاقة من الزواحف التي تملك عشرات من العيون.
بل و مئات وكلما كان تركيب العيون بسيطا زاد عددها لدى الحيوان.وهناك حيوانات لها عين واحدة مثل مجذافيات الأرجل وهى من القشريات تسمى بالسيكلوبات وكم من العيون يجب أن تكون لدى الحيوان لكي يتمتع بأفضل رؤية ممكنة؟؟؟..هذا السؤال ليس بسيطا كما تتصور والإجابة عليه أيضا ليست بسيطة كما يبدو للوهلة.
سر جديد من أسرار العظمة الإلهية...
اكتشف العلماء أن هذه العين تقوم بمهمة المحرر بالنسبة للحيوانات ذات الدم البارد التي لا تستطيع الحفاظ على درجة حرارية ثابتة لأجسامها بل إن كل ما يمكنها أن تفعله هو تنظيم تلك الحرارة ضمن نطاق ضيق ،وذلك باختفائها عن أشعة الشمس نهارا والهروب من الصقيع ليلا غير أن عملية الهروب تلك سرعان ما تفقد جدواها إذا ما تعرض الحيوان لحرارة أو برودة مفرطة هنا تأتي أهمية العين الثالثة لتلعب دورها الفريد والإعجازي الذي وجدت من اجله حيث تتحول إلى جهاز لقياس درجة حرارة الوسط المحيط وتعطي إشارتها للحيوان بالابتعاد حسب حاجة الجسم للحرارة.....
__وليست هذه هي المهمة الوحيدة للعين الثالثة فهي لدى البرمائيات تعمل على تنظيم لون البشرة .
فإذا وضعت الغضاريف في غرفة مظلمة لمدة نصف ساعة يصبح لون بشرتها فاتحا بشكل ملحوظ وفي حالة خلع العين الثالثة لدى الغضروف فإنه يفقد قابلية تغيير لونه ،فضلا عن أن هذه العين تفرز هرمون الميلاتون الذي يؤدي بدوره إلى تفتح لون البشرة .
أما بالنسبة لللبائن فإن العين الثالثة و بالرغم من كونها مطمورة في أعماق الجمجمة فإنها تعرف جيدا الفرق بين النور والظلام .
وقد بينت التجارب التي أجريت على الفئران التي وضعت لفترة طويلة في مكان شديد الضوء أن وزن الغدة الصنوبرية قد انخفض لحد كبير في حين أن مكوثها في الظلام لفترة طويلة لم يؤثر أبدا في وزن تلك الغدة.
ولا تنحصر مهمة العين الثالثة في المشاركة في تغيير لون البشرة وفي التنظيم الحراري فحسب بل إن الدراسات المسهبة التي أجريت في هذا المجال أكدت أن العين الثالثة في الإنسان قد تحولت إلى غدة كاملة ولكنها غير اعتيادية في نفس الوقت ،حيث انه من المستحيل العثور في أي غدة غير هذه الخلايا النجمية التي هي في الحقيقة خلايا عصبية عادية تماما تنتشر بشكل واسع في نصفي كرة الدماغ .
ولم يستطع العلماء حتى الآن تفسير سبب مثل هذا الترابط الوثيق بين الخلايا الغدية والعصبية................((ويخلق ما لا تعلمون )).

**مهمة أكثر خطورة**_
_العين الثالثة (الغدة الصنوبرية_ _) تفرز هرمونات تؤثر بشكل رئيس في تركيب دماغ آخر يسمى بالمجموعة النخامية تحت المهادية التي تساهم بشكل نشط في تنظيم التوازن المائي والملحي وكذلك في تنظيم تركيب الدم وفي عملية الهضم والبلوغ الجنسي والفعالية الجنسية ،بل والأهم من ذلك هو أن هذه المجموعة تقوم بتنظيم حالتنا العاطفية وبالتالي فإنها تحدد نشاطنا العقلي .
وقد أثبتت التجارب التي أجريت على الفئران الصغيرة التي تعرضت لخلع العين الثالثة تنمو وتكبر بصورة أسرع بالمقارنة مع شقيقاتها التي لم تتعرض لمثل هذه العملية.
ثم إن تلك الفئران تنضج جنسيا بشكل أسرع ويكون عدد مرات الحمل والولادة عندها أكبر.
والمثل ينطبق أيضا على أفراخ الدجاج التي تمر بنفس العملية.
والأطفال الذين أصيبوا بمرض ما أدى إلى إضعاف نشاط الغدة الصنوبرية أو إلى وقف نشاطها تماما تراهم ينضجون جنسيا في وقت مبكر .
وجدير بالذكر أيضا أن الغدة الصنوبرية تؤثر على الغدة النخامية أو في غدة البنكرياس مباشرة فإنها تساهم في تنسيق كمية السكر في الدم ولهذا فإن حقن الجسم بخلا صات الغدة الصنوبرية يؤدي إلى حدوث تغير شديد في التبادل المائي.
وقد أثبتت التجارب التي أجريت على الإنسان والحيوان أن الغدة الصنوبرية تعمل منذ الولادة وحتى الشيخوخة على نفس المستوى تقريبا من نشاطها غير أن ظهور حبيبات الكالسيوم والمغنسيوم والفسفور والحديد يرشح هذه الغدة لأن تغير من طبيعة عملها في المستقبل لأن مثل هذه الحبيبات لا توجد في تركيب العين الثالثة لدى الأطفال حديثي الولادة كما أنها نادرا ما تلاحظ لدى الأطفال دون الخامسة عشرة من عمرهم ثم تزداد هذه الحبيبات عاما بعد عام .
ومما لاشك فيه أن حبيبة واحدة من هذه الحبيبات كفيلة بتعطيل عيوننا الخارجية... ولعله من الصعب أن نتصور لماذا لا تتأثر العين الثالثة بهذه الحبيبات ؟؟
غير أننا لا نملك إلا أن نقول في النهاية هي واحدة من معجزات (الله) في خلقه و هي أحد أدلة الإعجاز وآياته داخل الجسم البشري.
كما أنها دليل جديد على دحض وتعرية نظرية (النشوء والارتقاء) التي يقف وراءها (داروين) ومن هم على شاكلته(وفي كل شيء له آية)
وبقي أن نقول أن العلماء أصيبوا بالدهشة عند اكتشافهم هذه العين قبل ما يزيد على مائة عام ._
</I>

----------

ورده محمديه (09-25-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (06-19-2010)

----------


## ايات الروح

مشكورة عالطرح
الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## لمعة

*  تسلملي  يا آياااااااات الروح* 


* منوره الصفحة ياعيوني*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

(وفوق كل ذي علمٍ عليم)

سبحان الرب العظيم..جلت عظمته في خلقه...
سبحانه عدد ماكان ومايكون وعدد الحركات والسكون 
والحمد له على كل نعمة أنعمنيها حمداًدائماً لاينقص ابدا ولايحصي له الخلائقُ عددا...


العزيزة لمعة ..
معلومات أذهلتني ...سبحانك ربي...

سلم محتواكِ الغارق بالمعلومات .المنغمس بالفائدة ...

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*سبحان الله ... ولله في خلقه شؤون ..*
*ويخلق الله مالاتعلمون ...*
*معلومات مهمه وأول مره اقرأها ..*
*تسلميين خيه ع الطرح القيمَ..*
*الله يعطيكِ الف عاافيه..*
*لاعدم من اطروحاتكِ..*
*دمتِ بعين الله..*

----------


## ليلاس

*سبحااان الله ..*

*تسلمين ع الطرح القيم ..*

*الله يعطيك العآفية ..*

----------


## لمعة

دمعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه على السطور 


شذى الزهــــــــــــــــــــــــــراء 



ليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلاس 


منورين الصفحـــــــــــــــــه ياعيوني 


 :cool:  :cool:  :cool:  :cool:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*سبحانك ربي ..*
*معلومه جديده علييي ’ولله في خلقه شوؤن*

*يعطيك ربي الف عافيه على الطرح القيم..*
*موفقه ..وعساك على القوهـ*
*ارق التحايا..*

----------


## لمعة

تسلمي على المرور ياورده محمديه 

نورتي الصفحه ياعيوني

----------

